
Star Trek: Inside “The Trouble with Tribbles,” 50 Years Later - lnguyen
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/12/star-trek-trouble-with-tribbles-50th-anniversary
======
melling
It’s interesting to watch the technology on TOS. You could interact with a
computer by talking with it, but it had to sound like a computer, 300 years in
the future:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NM4yEOdIHnc](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NM4yEOdIHnc)

